# My beard.



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I just shaved a 6 month beard. With a crappy gilette. Took like an hour. I tried forever to get a good looking caveman beard but it just wouldnt grow unison. I look like I´m 12 now. I should have made before/after pics but meh, Dont have a good camera. If anyone wants to see kindof how I look there is an old thread by me somewhere.

YOU ALL BETTER BE FUCKING TAKING NOTES.

Peace


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

haha nooooo!

im about a month and half into my beard, im not shaving it until i get a job so I should have the opportunity to grow it out for atleast a year.

ill put up some picks when it starts to look epic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I just shaved a 6 month beard. With a crappy gilette. Took like an hour. I tried forever to get a good looking caveman beard but it just wouldnt grow unison. I look like I´m 12 now. I should have made before/after pics but meh, Dont have a good camera. If anyone wants to see kindof how I look there is an old thread by me somewhere.
> 
> YOU ALL BETTER BE FUCKING TAKING NOTES.
> 
> Peace


I want a beard.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Inzom said:


> I just shaved a 6 month beard. With a crappy gilette. Took like an hour. I tried forever to get a good looking caveman beard but it just wouldnt grow unison. I look like I´m 12 now. I should have made before/after pics but meh, Dont have a good camera. If anyone wants to see kindof how I look there is an old thread by me somewhere.
> 
> YOU ALL BETTER BE FUCKING TAKING NOTES.
> 
> Peace


That must of hurt.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually it did not. It might have if I had cut myself, which since it took 40mins to an hour one would think should have happened at some point since I was going up down left right and combinations in desperation because it was getting so goddamn boring, its just mathematically and logically sound. If I were smart I would have started with scissors, but I am not smart. This depression/anxiety/dp/dr has me in a constant state of stonedness. Also the Klonopin and Xanax probably contributes to that.

Anyone else have something completely irrelevant to make a thread about?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Grizzly Adams did have a beard


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Actually it did not. It might have if I had cut myself, which since it took 40mins to an hour one would think should have happened at some point since I was going up down left right and combinations in desperation because it was getting so goddamn boring, its just mathematically and logically sound. If I were smart I would have started with scissors, but I am not smart. This depression/anxiety/dp/dr has me in a constant state of stonedness. Also the Klonopin and Xanax probably contributes to that.
> 
> Anyone else have something completely irrelevant to make a thread about?


I have an electric razor. I cant stand the regular ones.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually my beard is getting way too long... ive actually got little creatures living in it, were good friends







I've thought about cutting it but i dont want to destroy their habitat...
my display picture isnt me ...this is me:http://www.beforeyoutakethatpill.com/2008/11/woman-beard.jpg


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL

Inzom, I want to see the picture!!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol!!
I wanna see what you look like! who cares if the camera is crappy.
I'm still trying to grow out my beard. So far i've got one black hair on the side of my jaw. 
meh.


----------

